
OS X El Capitan 10.11.3 and Security Update 2016-001 - based2
https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT205731
======
based2
[https://reverse.put.as/2016/01/22/reversing-apples-
syslogd-b...](https://reverse.put.as/2016/01/22/reversing-apples-syslogd-bug/)

